# SUDAN SULCATAS: SNACK TIME



## DeanS (Nov 25, 2012)

First a soak then it's time to dive into the Santa Barbara Mix...they love this stuff! They are not growing nearly as fast as Tom's but they aren't suffering either! 






















...and then there are those who get tired of eating...seriously, he yawned while he had a mouthful of radicchio!


----------



## bobbymoore (Nov 25, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2012)

Cute little buggers they are.


----------



## bigred (Nov 25, 2012)

Perfect little guys


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 25, 2012)

They are smooth and healthy. That's what matters most 

They get nice coloring too. I love to see the color, brown and a bit orange and some with very nice thin lines.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 25, 2012)

Awwwww, I was hoping for some adults :-/ P)


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 26, 2012)

Soooo cute! Great pics. How old are they?


----------



## DeanS (Nov 26, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Awwwww, I was hoping for some adults



All in good time my friend! Check back in a year or so...something should transpire by then 




lori12386 said:


> Soooo cute! Great pics. How old are they?



Six months!




Tom said:


> Cute little buggers they are.



Some not as little as others


----------



## mainey34 (Nov 26, 2012)

They are so pretty looking. And great picture taking. Thank you for sharing...


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 26, 2012)

yup very cute


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 26, 2012)

Fine looking sulcatas!


----------



## jesst (Nov 26, 2012)

They look so cute and so smooth!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 26, 2012)

You have got some really nice torts!


----------

